# Neutering



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

I know there have been many posts about neutering but I wondered if anyone could tell me how you decided when was the right time?
Riley is out first dog so we are a bit clueless, we know we want him done but what are the signs that tell you when the time is right? In the last couple of days he has started to **** his leg which is new and today on his walk he absolutely ignored me while harrassing a cocker spaniel in season so assuming the hormones are raging. I rather naively called to the owner of the dog 'Oh don't worry he is only a puppy' and then quickly apologised when I realised Riley clearly knew what the sexy smell was!  No attempted mounting but probably only because I retrieved him.

We are taking Riley to France with us in the Summer and I was going to wait until we got back to make the appt when he would be 10 months but am now thinking beforehand would be better as am very scared of him straying and/or causing a nuisance to other dogs - we are not fluent in French at all so not a conversation I want to be having! 

Any opinions/advice?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

There are differing opinions with boys as to when is best to neuter. Some go for the earlier option and other owners wait until their dog is considered to have finished growing and maturing.

The best thing to do is research and decide for yourself. I am always in the 'doing it later camp' as I believe that hormones play an important part in the growth and maturity of a dog or bitch. Even the vets fall into two camps however!

Spaying and neutering can prevent certain cancers however early neutering of a dog can cause additional health issues. 

Have a read of our article on neutering including the links which provide lots of information.  http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_care_spaying_neutering.html


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

it depends on you and your vet. its basicly anytime from 6 months onwards, personaly if you have no intension of breeding, then the earlier the better, but some people prefer to wait till they are over a year. so its something you need to work out for yourself when you want him done.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

It is personal preference .. speak to your vet .. I know owners who prefer 6 month old neutering and others that recommend and prefer 13-14 months ... it has to be your choice. Do what best suits you are Riley


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We had Billy done at 7.5 months and I am pleased it is over and done with, I don't know if it has anything to do with age but Billy bounced back very quickly and was back to his usual self the next day. We haven't noticed any difference in him except perhaps he is a bit more greedy (hence Easter egg gate!). 
H x


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Our vet would not compete the op until 12 months old minimum. He like Billy sailed through the surgery and is now more hungry than he was before... but apart from that we are not missing the "after dinner" humping sessions. Deefer has been fine, I would talk to your vet for advice.


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I will continue researching and give my vet a call.
For those of you with bitches, do you walk them off lead or in places where other dogs would be off lead when they are in season? When I was walking yesterday it was in fields and through a dog walking park where we met the other owner who had the in season dog, the lady seemed quite annoyed that Riley was pestering her dog (which I understand) but wouldn't you stick to road walking when your dog is in season so you hopefully know most other dogs would be on leads too?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I NEVER walked Daisy off lead when she was in season and her season lasted 5 weeks! I avoided our dog walking areas and stuck to pavements but always crossed the road if we met an unknown dog.

There seems to be a growing amount of owners with bitches who feel they have a right to carry on walking their dogs as normal and then are upset with owners of male dogs. Maybe they feel confident that they could remove a make dog intent on mating their bitch?? I know I certainly didnt and didn't want to risk any unplanned puppies on a bitch too young to have them! 

Rant over!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We're going for the later neutering as our breeder is very against it before 12 months and our vet said from 10 months to allow the dog to go through the correct muscle development. Biscuit's been cocking his leg for a month now and is definitely starting to show more interest in females - and ignoring me too! However, I'm not going to rush into neutering because of it and I do feel that any bitch in season should most definitely be on lead. That is just not fair on other dog owners and they have no right to get annoyed about it.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree a bitch in season should not be off lead and any walks with her should be done with much care from the owner, entire males will be attracted, its only natural, and its not fair on male dog owners. A male dog chages his focus when he picks up the scent of an in season bitch, I have seen this before a bitch came into season and when a bitch is in season, its an intense feeling for a male dog, especially a young male.


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> We're going for the later neutering as our breeder is very against it before 12 months and our vet said from 10 months to allow the dog to go through the correct muscle development. Biscuit's been cocking his leg for a month now and is definitely starting to show more interest in females - and ignoring me too! However, I'm not going to rush into neutering because of it and I do feel that any bitch in season should most definitely be on lead. That is just not fair on other dog owners and they have no right to get annoyed about it.


Thanks for that, that was actually my thinking too, I don't want to rush into it as it would seem there is quite a lot of evidence to suggest later might be better healthwise but also don't want walks to be a nightmare. Thanks to all of you for your comments as it makes me feel a bit better that it wasn't Riley's fault he was pestering but the owner's by taking a chance with their bitch when in season. I feel stronger now to argue my case (hopefully won't be necessary) on future walks. Oh I love this site!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I have been on tenterhooks for a while now, expecting Izzy to come into season. We often meet a young male (as yet unneutered) dog when we're out, and the other day he was getting a little too amorous with Izzy. I know she is not in season yet, and we are continuing our usual off lead walks, but as soon as she is in season, we will walk in quiet areas, and I have bought a flexi lead in preparation, rather than let her off, just in case. I view it as my responsibility, not male dog owners.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Rileypoo said:


> Thanks for that, that was actually my thinking too, I don't want to rush into it as it would seem there is quite a lot of evidence to suggest later might be better healthwise but also don't want walks to be a nightmare. Thanks to all of you for your comments as it makes me feel a bit better that it wasn't Riley's fault he was pestering but the owner's by taking a chance with their bitch when in season. I feel stronger now to argue my case (hopefully won't be necessary) on future walks. Oh I love this site!


Monty was never a typical "humper" and it was one of the reasons I delayed his neutering till he was 18 months as I kept getting conflicting info. My vets are for early neutering but I am the type of person to also do my own research etc... and then make an informed choice. They were never pushy- I just told them that I hadn't reached my decision yet.

However after he was neutered and we had Milly when she has her first season before being spayed- they tied  so just shows that the scent of the female is overwhelming and just because a male is neutered doesn't mean it will completely stop his urges.

I suppose for Monty ( we watched them ever so closely - I literally took my eyes off for a few secs whilst washing up) there was only so much of Milly's teasing and flirting he could ignore- bless him.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I would make an appointment with your vet for a pre-op discussion and then take it from there. We found this hugely informative and although our vets were pro early neutering for various reasons they fully supported that it was our decision. Good luck
H x


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Our vets are in favour of neutering at around 6 months but I feel that I would rather wait until Eddie is around 12 months, but my husband has recently changed his mind and is wondering if we need to neuter him at all.Eddie has met 2 female dogs on heat one kept closely on the lead and the other wandering around outside a cafe, and he seemed completely disinterested in both.I dont think many people would want to risk their female having puppies by letting them run free when in season though.


----------

